# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Las obras de restitución por la desaladora de Torrevieja avanzan al ritmo previsto

## NoRegistrado

> La Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas, Acuamed, dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, sigue ejecutando a buen ritmo las obras previstas en el frente marítimo de Torrevieja, y que forman parte del Plan de restitución acordado de forma conjunta con el Ayuntamiento de Torrevieja, a raíz de la construcción de la desaladora que Acuamed ha ejecutado en esta localidad.
> 
> Este Plan, que se está ejecutando según el calendario previsto, supone una inversión global de 11,7 millones de euros e incluye un total de cinco actuaciones.
> 
> La primera de estas obras, desarrollada en el Barrio de San Roque, y en la que se han invertido más de 5 millones de euros, ya está finalizada. La segunda, correspondiente a las obras de urbanización del paseo peatonal del dique de Poniente, con un presupuesto de 1,5 millones de euros, será adjudicada en las próximas semanas.
> 
> Por lo que respecta a las tres restantes, tanto la del paseo de la Playa del Acequión, que incluye la reurbanización de las calles adyacentes, como la de acondicionamiento del extremo del dique de Poniente se encuentran en la actualidad en fase de elaboración del correspondiente proyecto, por lo que las obras podrán licitarse en breve.
> 
> Finalmente, las obras del nuevo paseo entre la playa de Los Náufragos y la urbanización Mar Azul, cuyo proyecto constructivo ya está elaborado, será licitado en breve por Acuamed, que en la actualidad está redactando los pliegos de condiciones. Paralelamente, este proyecto se encuentra en la fase final de su preceptiva tramitación administrativa previa a su adjudicación. En concreto, está en fase de información pública por parte de Costas desde el pasado 2 de junio, en tanto se tramita, por parte del ayuntamiento de Torrevieja  en su condición de futuro gestor de la obra-, la correspondiente autorización ante el Servicio Provincial de Costas de Alicante.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/desalin...previsto-51622

 Ahora que ya no hay batalla política en la zona, hay que terminar las obras.

A ver si de una manera o de otra se empiezan a poner a producir a buen ritmo de una vez...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------

